# Travel time



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How far do you have to travel to hunt. And for those of you who are gong to say "outside" I'm jealous!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Walk out my back door. Sorry.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

At least 45min.-1hr. in any direction.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Walk out my back door. Sorry.


 Yeah I figured you'd be one of them from reading your previous posts. And I know you're not sorry either.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah I figured you'd be one of them from reading your previous posts. And I know you're not sorry either.


To be honest, you are absolutely correct. I ain't one bit sorry. I was just trying to show some humility and trying not to gloat.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Guess I'm one too---I didn't want to sound like bar-d or hassell but---My hay field starts about 50 yds from the front deck so sometimes it's a rough hunt when I have to come back into the house to warm up my coffee lol.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You're right catcapper. It's a tough job but someone has to do it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys---I really don't have it made though---I gotta drive 5 miles if I want to do some sheep hunt'in


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It must be nice, I am able to hunt within a twenty minute drive but usually go farther just to get away from others.
Those are some nice animals Catcapper.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

anywhere from a half hour to 4 hours. i still have yet to drive more than 4 hours to hunt, but i have a feeling it will be coming this winter during lay off!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

View attachment 925
View attachment 927
View attachment 926
View attachment 928


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

View attachment 925
View attachment 927
View attachment 926
View attachment 928


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Right now I drive at least an hour... usually 1.5 hours to hunt. Trying to change that though. As soon as we're done with our 1 year tour in Austin, I hope to settle some place with some land.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I can drive less than 30 minutes and be into a hunt, but I don't neccesarily hunt that close to home. I try to limit myself to no more than a 2 hour drive, and try not to hit the same areas over two to three times a year. Thats not saying that I would not go farther than 2 hours, I have at times driven several hours and hundreds of miles while looking over country and calling. On average I would say an hour to an hour and a half drive-60 miles and then go from there......Who knows how far a predator hunter drives before getting in that last set-up. If a caller gets in 8 to 12 set-ups a days, thats not to bad. Just wish a guy got a shot at all of those sets.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm fairly new to the area I'm in, but so far the places I've got permission on are 25-30 min or more. Some of the public areas are an hour or more from where I am. It's definitely worth it, just takes some more advanced planning.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

ebbs, I have been known to prowl the Fort Morgan area, my wife has family there, and although I have not hunted there at all, I have talked with some of the locals. Reports sound good for coyote hunting, especially to the north, toward Nebraska. I also have a freind in Cheyenne Wyoming that reports good coyote hunting, it may be worth checking into that, if licensing isn't to bad. For that matter it may be free like Utah and Nevada. Just a thought, good luck in your hunting.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes sir, I've heard the same. Like I said, I'm new... and recently I've been more focused on running down Rios (thunder chickens) that aren't too far away than I have been chasing the ones with teeth. I've got a couple permissions to do some prairie dog whacking, both of which I know I could setup to call coyote if I wanted to. Again, springtime eats me up with longbeard madness. Anyway, I'll keep working on it as the summer goes. In the meantime if you head up this way gimme a shout, would be good to meet up and do some calling if you could get time away from the family.


----------



## rlfree40 (May 17, 2010)

about 10 miles


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Here in the UP, we have 1000's of acres of state and comercial lands open to public hunting trapping fishing etc---only min's away and most private land you can get permission. Land owners aren't into hunting leases yet and I hope it stays this way. I have whitetail, bears , coyotes , fox , weasel,bobcat ,raccoon ' skunk all small game that travel through my yard daily, not over run with them but some thing is usually around.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to admit that I am a bit jealous. I can't wait to get a place with a little bit of land again. I just wanna look outside and see TREES. Is that too much to ask???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Swampbuck I heard you all are going to have an elk hunt this year. Congrats, keep us posted on the regs for that if you will!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

2 1/2 hours to my families farm. Then it is a matter of which way to turn out the front door. I will return to stay one day.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I have to admit that I am a bit jealous. I can't wait to get a place with a little bit of land again. I just wanna look outside and see TREES. Is that too much to ask???


Not at all Chris. Keep your eye on the prize and make it happen.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have an 89,000 Acre National Forest About 15 min from home, also have land at home, and permission to hunt surrounding Properties. Although I dont mind Driving a couple hours to hunt At All. I Pretty much Stick to within an hour or so of home.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

My house is right on the outside of Eglin range (Airforce training land) so i can walk out of the back yard into some woods. Now their are very few deer or hogs in this area but i have just taken up coyote hunting and i know they are their.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Closes place is about 3 miles and takes about 5 min. Longest drive is about 21 miles. Not bad as some.


----------

